# ASF faggots introduce yourself here



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2015)

Cock pics assured


Sent from my jewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## irish1987 (Oct 5, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## drealdeal (Oct 5, 2015)

where do  i sign up for the h4h ? Halo for her ! where do i sign up!


----------



## Leotis (Oct 5, 2015)

HEY GAWDDAMMIT I HEARD THERE WAS FREEBIES TO BE HAD!!!! GIMME GIMME GIMME...


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 5, 2015)

I heard there was free stuff over here?..


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Oct 5, 2015)

Where's the free gd halo at 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## independent (Oct 5, 2015)

I am the keeper of the h4h.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 5, 2015)

Montego said:


>




story of my fucking life


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 5, 2015)

Montego said:


>



Fucking Mcdonalds is now doing breakfast all day. assholes know the only reason to go to McDonald's is a mcmuffin.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Oct 5, 2015)

dieseljimmy said:


> Fucking Mcdonalds is now doing breakfast all day. assholes know the only reason to go to McDonald's is a mcmuffin.


So your telling me i can get a sausage egg mcmuffin in the middle of the day. Wtf i got to check this out

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 5, 2015)

I might be able to live for a week on mcmuffins,oj and sust.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 5, 2015)

McDonald's breakfast is shit.. You fattys need to take a good hard look in the mirror

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## irish1987 (Oct 5, 2015)

I'd fuckin kill for biscuits and gravy!  God damn Yankees don't know breakfast 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## irish1987 (Oct 5, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Poutine is the cats ass, look it up.


That actually looked good. But I'm stoned so all food looks good 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 5, 2015)

irish1987 said:


> I'd fuckin kill for biscuits and gravy!  God damn Yankees don't know breakfast
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Biscuits and gravy sounds good. But not from McDonald's. Fake ass mother fucken biscuits and gravy. I worked at a McDonald's factory before I was fired for jerking off in the gravy.. Ya.. eat dat gravy..


True story...


----------



## Montego (Oct 5, 2015)

Sausage McGriddle is my arch dieting nemesis.


----------



## Montego (Oct 5, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> That's one reason I can't smoke pot anymore, I lose all self control and eat EVERYTHING.  I got high yesterday and you wouldn't believe the amount of crap I ate.  I did get a good session of Game Of Thrones in haha.


Stoked about the new season!


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2015)

this place has been so dead I'm gonna re introduce myself


----------



## Riles (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2015)

..i will also re-introduce my gimmick    ...       ..  hi !!!


----------



## SUKS2BU (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm already here and there.......


----------



## sj313 (Oct 6, 2015)

dieseljimmy said:


> Fucking Mcdonalds is now doing breakfast all day. assholes know the only reason to go to McDonald's is a mcmuffin.


Thanks for making my day that much fucking harder 

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 6, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Biscuits and gravy sounds good. But not from McDonald's. Fake ass mother fucken biscuits and gravy. I worked at a McDonald's factory before I was fired for jerking off in the gravy.. Ya.. eat dat gravy..
> 
> 
> True story...



Your a cunt and this is why I haven't been in a fast food resturant in over 10 years, I hope some nig is spitting in your food right now....


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 6, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> Your a cunt and this is why I haven't been in a fast food resturant in over 10 years, I hope some nig is spitting in your food right now....


its funny cause I came in his moms mouth before she kissed him and sent him to school, guess we came full circle


----------



## sj313 (Oct 6, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> its funny cause I came in his moms mouth before she kissed him and sent him to school, guess we came full circle


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 6, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> its funny cause I came in his moms mouth before she kissed him and sent him to school, guess we came full circle



snowballed him


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> Your a cunt and this is why I haven't been in a fast food resturant in over 10 years, I hope some nig is spitting in your food right now....



You know shits getting real when red drops the c-bomb...... BOOM!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 6, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> You know shits getting real when red drops the c-bomb...... BOOM!



I'm sorry Bro but this is why I don't eat in any place where the oldest employee is 22 years old, there was a place near philly a while back where a women (alledegly) got mouth herpes because the workers were  jackin off into the chowder, I ain't never looked at dining out the same again.....


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 6, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> I'm sorry Bro but this is why I don't eat in any place where the oldest employee is 22 years old, there was a place near philly a while back where a women (alledegly) got mouth herpes because the workers were  jackin off into the chowder, I ain't never looked at dining out the same again.....


I know you eat at wawa and they have clam chowder. jus sayn


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 6, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Biscuits and gravy sounds good. But not from McDonald's. Fake ass mother fucken biscuits and gravy. I worked at a McDonald's factory before I was fired for jerking off in the gravy.. Ya.. eat dat gravy..
> 
> 
> True story...


at the airport?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 6, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> I know you eat at wawa and they have clam chowder. jus sayn



hoagiefest only and I watch them nigs make it, now maybe i should go witout the mayo......


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 6, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> hoagiefest only and I watch them nigs make it, now maybe i should go witout the mayo......


mayo packets only


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 6, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> at the airport?


Naw, I was head of night crew, I worked at one location.. But if they wanted to add salt to the gravy, they would call me. They called me special sauce.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 6, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> Your a cunt and this is why I haven't been in a fast food resturant in over 10 years, I hope some nig is spitting in your food right now....


You weren't complaining when you were slurpin down dat gravy. My niggas would never do that to me. I been down with the homies since  93. But.. been dumpin them gravy loads since 89.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 6, 2015)

karmas a bitch, I hope when yours come around it stings you right in the ass.....


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 6, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> karmas a bitch, I hope when yours come around it stings you right in the ass.....


Come on bro I would never do that. Just fuckin around. I eat out almost every night. My sink hasn't had a dish in it in months. I would have to have some one fuck with my food. When I go out if the place ant spotless I leave.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 6, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Come on bro I would never do that. Just fuckin around. I eat out almost every night. My sink hasn't had a dish in it in months. I would have to have some one fuck with my food. When I go out if the place ant spotless I leave.



Glad to here, did you read my post about the chick with the mouth herpes, supposedly they traced in back to one of the waiters at the resturant. shit has grossed me out ever since. They claimed they found 6 different DNA's in the chowder. Now I am a little leary about where I eat......


----------



## sj313 (Oct 6, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> Glad to here, did you read my post about the chick with the mouth herpes, supposedly they traced in back to one of the waiters at the resturant. shit has grossed me out ever since. They claimed they found 6 different DNA's in the chowder. Now I am a little leary about where I eat......


Oh yuck i res about that. 

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 6, 2015)

I would fire bomb that place with them in there, just sayin...


----------



## sj313 (Oct 6, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> I would fire bomb that place with them in there, just sayin...


Id help you

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 6, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> Glad to here, did you read my post about the chick with the mouth herpes, supposedly they traced in back to one of the waiters at the resturant. shit has grossed me out ever since. They claimed they found 6 different DNA's in the chowder. Now I am a little leary about where I eat......


I missed that post.. Fuck man.. that's the only thing that bothers me when I eat out.. The only way to know if it's 100% is if you made it your self.. people Fuckin suck..


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 6, 2015)

sj313 said:


> Id help you
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


Sounds legit.  Punishment fits the crime.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 6, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Come on bro I would never do that. Just fuckin around. I eat out almost every night. My sink hasn't had a dish in it in months. I would have to have some one fuck with my food. When I go out if the place ant spotless I leave.


I assumed you were more intelligent than to be a McDonalds employee glad to see you are. carry on


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 6, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> I missed that post.. Fuck man.. that's the only thing that bothers me when I eat out.. The only way to know if it's 100% is if you made it your self.. people Fuckin suck..



That's why I responded the way I did, that one story has made me question where I am every time I eat out somewhere no matter how nice the place is and I never act like a dick.  plus I just watched fight club where he told the waiter "clean food" and he said I suggest you don't get the soup....


----------



## seismicslayer (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm here for the feebies

babykong


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 6, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> I assumed you were more intelligent than to be a McDonalds employee glad to see you are. carry on


I'd like to think of my self as a Burger King employee. Fuck then McDonald's workers. Them niggas want 15 an hour in Seattle, mother fucker can't even put my fries in the bag.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 6, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> I'd like to think of my self as a Burger King employee. Fuck then McDonald's workers. Them niggas want 15 an hour in Seattle, mother fucker can't even put my fries in the bag.


Im sorry as a soldier that just pisses me off


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 6, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> That's why I responded the way I did, that one story has made me question where I am every time I eat out somewhere no matter how nice the place is and I never act like a dick.  plus I just watched fight club where he told the waiter "clean food" and he said I suggest you don't get the soup....


God Damn.. I remember that.. I'm dead for real.. I eat soup everyday.. Usually baked potato soup.. I might need to revisit that..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 6, 2015)

It's tough to enjoy a meal when the first thing you do is evaluate the employees.....


----------



## Intense (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## heckler7 (Oct 6, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> I'd like to think of my self as a Burger King employee. Fuck then McDonald's workers. Them niggas want 15 an hour in Seattle, mother fucker can't even put my fries in the bag.


I used to think people need to at least earn a livable wage, but when you dont even need to do basic math cause the register has pictures on it, WTF


----------



## charley (Oct 6, 2015)

.. it's McDonalds ..     what could go wrong ???


----------



## irish1987 (Oct 6, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Biscuits and gravy sounds good. But not from McDonald's. Fake ass mother fucken biscuits and gravy. I worked at a McDonald's factory before I was fired for jerking off in the gravy.. Ya.. eat dat gravy..
> 
> 
> True story...


So that's why it was extra salty a few times

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## irish1987 (Oct 6, 2015)

Where's my H4H GDI?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## drealdeal (Oct 6, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> I'm sorry Bro but this is why I don't eat in any place where the oldest employee is 22 years old, there was a place near philly a while back where a women (alledegly) got mouth herpes because the workers were  jackin off into the chowder, I ain't never looked at dining out the same again.....


that ain't chowda baby!


----------



## tinynate01 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 6, 2015)




----------

